# Beginner 10 gallon tank fish help



## Mapboy (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello, I just got a 10 gallon tank, in addition to my small one gallon guppy tank.
I just bought three fish yesterday, a light blue dwarf gourami and two platys, one red and one sunburst. I am just wondering what other fish I could add to that tank at a later time that woukd get along well. I wanted to get fish that are active and swim around alot and use the caves that I bought. If you can, pleasr post your suggestions...i was thinking of adding a black molly and a dalmatian molly? I will most likely be getting the fish at petsmaet. Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## jlpropst00 (Jun 12, 2011)

I believe Mollies prefer a brackish tank to be truly happy...so they might not be the best choice. 

Neons are a 'best bang for your buck' sorta fish that get along with most other community fish and look cool.


----------



## Mapboy (Jul 1, 2011)

Ok..instead of mollies, would adding one more gourami be okay?
I also am curious if adding tiger barbs or any kind of barb would be okay?
Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

jlpropst00 said:


> I believe Mollies prefer a brackish tank to be truly happy...so they might not be the best choice.
> 
> Neons are a 'best bang for your buck' sorta fish that get along with most other community fish and look cool.


Mollies are perfectly happy in non brackish water... If you don't have a heater, DON'T GET NEONS!!!! I beleive most tetras HAVE to have a heater... In a 10 gal, don't add another gouramis! Gouramis should have heaters also! I would go for 2 cory cats...


----------



## Mapboy (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't know how I feel about adding catfish, as I never really looked at them much at the store. I want to get a very active fish that has color/stripes etc that would be interesting to look at.
Would 3 tiger barbs attack the gourami and platys?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

You could add another dwarf gourami, or maybe ONE male swordtail and a couple females. 

I wouldn't add barbs because they can be a bit nippy, so they might end up being bad for the other fish.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I wouldn't add anymore than 1 or 2 small fish to that tank. Zebra danios, guppies, platies, Endler's, snails, cory cats, oto cats, etc. Zebra danios are fast and active, but I wouldn't completely recommend them because they will live a much healthier life with a group of danios.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Tiger barbs may shred the guppys fins, have a look at some cherry barbs, they don't get too big.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Mapboy said:


> I don't know how I feel about adding catfish, as I never really looked at them much at the store. I want to get a very active fish that has color/stripes etc that would be interesting to look at.
> Would 3 tiger barbs attack the gourami and platys?


You could try betta imbelis... They're peacful...
(I didn't spell it right)


----------



## Mapboy (Jul 1, 2011)

The guppies are in a separate tank.
I am thinking about getting 3 black bar endlers, 2 female and one male on craigslist..

Does anyone know any good online dealers for fish? Im looking at petsolutions...
I found a German Blue Ram (http://www.petsolutions.com/storefr...ericas/german-blue-ram/prodGermanBlueRam.html) that is a dwarf cichlid.
Would something like this work as well?


----------



## CallieDaNerd (Jun 8, 2011)

The German Blue needs a bigger tank than 10g, they also do much better


----------



## CallieDaNerd (Jun 8, 2011)

Blah sorry. They do better in more established tanks. My GBR swam all over my tank they will defend and use space in the tank. Stay with your Gourami and add some corycats. Panda cories are pretty neat looking, and will fill the bottom of your tank as mucb as the GBR will


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Cory cats are super active and will swim through all your caves...might even sleep in them.  Most of your fish are top and mid dwellers, so a bottom dweller would balance that out nicely.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

I agree need bottom dwellers, if your not sure about Cory cats, how about Kuhli Loaches, when they get settled are active and mine don't hide too much.


----------

